# Looking for marine triple expansion engine plans with reverse



## Majorstrain (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm on the lookout for some plans of a triple expansion marine engine like the Liberty ship engines. (vertical column type)
I have a preference for bar stock, but a casting type plan would be ok. The initial model would be a small display engine, but I'm not ruling out one for a steam launch in the years to come.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2009)

Phil,

Elliott Bay carries a set of castings for a triple at approximately 9HP

The plans leave something to be desired....but they have been built as a friend of mine has one.

Reliable steam engine company also makes a triple for sale and they sell the plans seperately...about 7 HP

http://members.pioneer.net/~carlich/RSE/RSEengines.html

neither is a project for the faint of heart......they are a lot of work and need a boiler with 180 psig capability.

There are also compounds and singles with these companies.


Additionally, I have a couple of friends who are building Hasbrouck engines which are bar stock engines

http://hasbrouck.8m.com/index.htm

but are singles and doubles.  Though I hear tell of another being built up as a compound........but I woun't let that cat out of the bag...yet.

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (May 1, 2009)

Cole's has drawings for the Stuart triple expansion. I think the current price is $54.00.
gbritnell


----------



## Majorstrain (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave and gbritnell for your replies,
I think that I'll try the Stuart triple first. If after looking at the plans I can do it out of bar stock, I'll try that.
The Elliott Bay triple looks gr8 for the full size project (20 - 25 footer, mmmmm!). 
That will come a bit later (read retirement)
Now just got to work out a way to bring that forward. Maybe 45 :big:
Cheers
Phil

PS. The Stuart web site has some good info on slide valve timing for the triple.


----------



## John S (May 2, 2009)

Phil, 

PM sent.

JS.


----------



## ianjkirby (May 3, 2009)

Hi Phil,
 Ernie Winter lists in his catalogue the following;

No. 9 Triple Expansion Engine 7/8x1 1/4x1 3/4x1 1/4stroke - plans $31.85, castings  $1,276.53 

Look in

http://www.ejwinter.com.au/catalogue.htm

under "Stationary Engines" 

Regards, Ian.


----------



## Majorstrain (May 3, 2009)

ianjkirby  said:
			
		

> Hi Phil,
> Ernie Winter lists in his catalogue the following;
> 
> No. 9 Triple Expansion Engine 7/8x1 1/4x1 3/4x1 1/4stroke - plans $31.85, castings $1,276.53
> ...



Thanks Ian,
An Australian supplier will be very handy.
I eagerly await the arrival of his catalog that I just ordered ;D. 
The same can not be said of my long suffering wife , I'm already behind on the babies room and only six weeks left :rant: :hDe:. 
Phil


----------



## Majorstrain (May 20, 2009)

Well I ordered a book a couple of weeks ago recommended by John, 'A Manual of Machine Drawing and Design' by D.A. Low and A.W.Bevis. It arrived today. ;D
380 pages of good info that covers all mechanical design and a good set of drawings for a triple in the last chapter. Very happy, thanks John. :bow: and for only $4 USD

What really surprised me was the age of the book, I was expecting a 1930's era or maybe a more recent reprint. 
Well it's 110 years old  and still in good nick.
The sixth 'impression' dated 1899. Owned by William Malone. S.S. Egypt ,Feb 16th 1900

No real reason to share this other than I got a bit excited woohoo1 because I like old stuff, and this is the oldest thing I have ever owned.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## ianjkirby (May 21, 2009)

Hi Phil,

 This is not a 'mine's better than yours!' post, but I too have a copy of the same book, 4th edition, dated 1896. I have been collecting old engineering texts for quite some years now, and its always a hoot to find these old volumes. I love the smell you get when opening these old books and sticking your nose right in for a good sniff!!
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Majorstrain (May 21, 2009)

> This is not a 'mine's better than yours!' post, but I too have a copy of the same book, 4th edition, dated 1896. I have been collecting old engineering texts for quite some years now, and its always a hoot to find these old volumes. I love the smell you get when opening these old books and sticking your nose right in for a good sniff!!
> Regards, Ian.



Hi Ian,
No offense taken. 
Just had a good sniff of the book myself, I have some WW2 bubble sextants that smell similar. Don't know what it is, but something that smells this nice must be toxic. ;D

Now it's time to CAD up the drawings and scale them down. Hmmm, I feel a triple coming on  

Take care
Phil


----------

